# Arimidex for more FREE Testosterone??



## TRUE1 (Jun 23, 2013)

My Dr. told me before he retired that my overall test level being at 995 and giving me HARD muscles and doing better with workouts was good for me.  But we didn't check the FREE Testosterone level.  My insurance won't pay for another blood workup yet to see what my FREE TESTOSTERONE level is, so could I just use 1/2mg of Arimidex DAILY which is a very low dose to increase my FREE TESTOSTERONE until my insurance will pay again??
Thanks guys for your answers!


----------



## Powermaster (Jun 24, 2013)

Hard to say without a blood test.
Do you have symptoms of high estrogen levels?
What are your SHBG levels?

SHBG binds up most total test. Controlling that and aromatisation will free up more testosterone.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 24, 2013)

AI's will not increase free testosterone. They will only decrease estrogen and slightly increase total testosterone. Estrogen is a very important hormone, don't mess with it unless it's ruining your look. What you need to take for this purpose is an oral, and proviron is your best bet.


----------



## moodyman1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Calves of Steel said:


> AI's will not increase free testosterone. They will only decrease estrogen and slightly increase total testosterone. Estrogen is a very important hormone, don't mess with it unless it's ruining your look. What you need to take for this purpose is an oral, and proviron is your best bet.



Gonna have to disagree here. Lowering your estrogen also lowers SBHG. Less SBHG more free test. Now I do agree with you that you should be careful when playing with your estrogen. My bloodwork confirmed that I crushed my estrogen using Aromasin. My SBHG was also below normal but my free test was a whopping 678. Substantial considering my total test was slightly below 2,000. So while my total test was maybe 2x the normal my free test was about 8x normal. I blame the aromasin "overdose"....


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 25, 2013)

moodyman1 said:


> Gonna have to disagree here. Lowering your estrogen also lowers SBHG. Less SBHG more free test. Now I do agree with you that you should be careful when playing with your estrogen. My bloodwork confirmed that I crushed my estrogen using Aromasin. My SBHG was also below normal but my free test was a whopping 678. Substantial considering my total test was slightly below 2,000. So while my total test was maybe 2x the normal my free test was about 8x normal. I blame the aromasin "overdose"....



So...how exactly does lowering estrogen with an AI lower SHBG?


----------



## moodyman1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Calves of Steel said:


> So...how exactly does lowering estrogen with an AI lower SHBG?



I wish I could could give you a concrete reason. I've just read (not on AAS forums) that estrogen and SBHG levels are somewhat tied together. I hate to sound like I'm preaching bro science so if I find a link I'll post it. From what I saw on my bloods it seems there some truth to it.

OK..I found an excerpt from a study. I dont have the original link for it though...( the ? in the study should be +/- symbols )

*ABSTRACT FROM JOURNAL OF CLINICAL ENDOCRONOLOGY AND METABOLISM

*Suppression of estrogen, via estrogen receptor or aromatase blockade, is being investigated in the treatment of different conditions. Exemestane (Aromasin) is a potent and selective irreversible aromatase inhibitor. To characterize its suppression of estrogen and its pharmacokinetic (PK) properties in males, healthy eugonadal subjects were recruited. In a cross-over study, *12 were randomly assigned to 25 and 50 mg exemestane daily, orally, for 10 d with a 14-d washout period.* Blood was withdrawn before and 24 h after the last dose of each treatment period. A PK study was performed (n = 10) using a 25-mg dose.

*RESULTS :*

The 25- and 50-mg doses of daily exemestane had comparable effects in suppressing circulating estrogen concentrations, *with 38 ? 24% (mean ? SD; P = 0.002 vs. baseline) and 32 ? 29% (P = 0.008) decreases in estradiol concentrations, 71 ? 12% (P < 0.0001) and 74 ? 12% (P < 0.0001) decreases in estrone concentrations, *and 45 ? 27% (P = 0.004) and 51 ? 20% (P = 0.02) 

*BUT THERE'S MORE *

There was an *increase in circulating testosterone concentrations after both 25 mg (60 ? 58%; P = 0.001) and 50 mg (56 ? 48%; P = 0.003) exemestane.* Androstenedione concentrations were increased as well after 25 mg (32 ? 36%; P = 0.004) and 50 mg (47 ? 59%; P = 0.052) exemestane, respectively (Fig. 1Go and Table 2Go).

*SHBG concentrations were decreased by 21 ? 7% (P = 0.0003) and 19 ? 39% (P = 0.18) at 25 and 50 mg exemestane, respectively. **

Free testosterone concentrations were increased by 117 ? 74% (P = 0.0001) and 154 ? 95% (P < 0.0001) at both doses, due to the decrease in SHBG and the increase in total testosterone.*

*THE ICING ON THE CAKE !*

There were no changes in circulating serum triglycerides, cholesterol, or LDL or HDL cholesterol concentrations with either dose of exemestane.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 25, 2013)

Huh that's interesting I wonder why that happened. The P value was pretty high on the 39% decrease from 50mg I wouldn't say that's statistically significant but the 21% from 25mg is. I would still say you're probably better off adding proviron than taking an AI but I really have nothing to back that up aside from personal experience. AI's negatively affected my sex drive and joints while adding androgens just made me feel and look better.


----------



## TRUE1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Calves of Steel said:


> Huh that's interesting I wonder why that happened. The P value was pretty high on the 39% decrease from 50mg I wouldn't say that's statistically significant but the 21% from 25mg is. I would still say you're probably better off adding proviron than taking an AI but I really have nothing to back that up aside from personal experience. AI's negatively affected my sex drive and joints while adding androgens just made me feel and look better.


I have been on GP's Proviron like you said.  25mg every 8 hours is about what I take....probably a maximum dose of 75mg's in a 24 hour period.  That should help me have more overall testosterone, more FREE testosterone and control estrogen from me having increased my test from 3/4cc per week to 1cc per week which is giving me a TOTAL TEST LEVEL of 1,430 now.  From what I have read, a guy needs Proviron if he gets his test levels about my original 995.  Correct??  Does that right guys??
Appreciate your help!


----------



## TRUE1 (Jul 26, 2013)

CORRECTION: I have been on GP's Proviron like you said.  25mg every 8 hours is about  what I take....probably a maximum dose of 75mg's in a 24 hour period.   That should help me have more overall testosterone, more FREE  testosterone and control estrogen from me having increased my test from  3/4cc per week to 1cc per week which is giving me a TOTAL TEST LEVEL of  1,430 now.  From what I have read, a guy needs Proviron if he gets his  test levels ABOVE my original 995 up to 1,430 or more.  Correct??  Does that right guys??
Appreciate your help!


----------



## s2h (Jul 26, 2013)

Shbg binds to test.....estrogen binds to the same receptor as free test....so keeping shbg levels low with proviron is gtg..and by using a AI to keep estrogen levels in the normal range is optimal....

So its two fold....proviron and a AI can maximize free test binding to the receptor...


----------



## TRUE1 (Aug 20, 2013)

s2h said:


> Shbg binds to test.....estrogen binds to the same receptor as free test....so keeping shbg levels low with proviron is gtg..and by using a AI to keep estrogen levels in the normal range is optimal....
> 
> So its two fold....proviron and a AI can maximize free test binding to the receptor...


Good information!  Thanks!


----------

